# OS/2 WARP 4.52 install virtualbox



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am trying to install OS/2 in virtualbox on OS X 10.9.2. I get an error after the second reboot (attached). How can i install properly?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You may be better off asking this question on the VirtualBox forums. Seemed to have been asked a few times over there.


----------

